# Perl et MIME::Lite



## pentaracing (15 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je ne sais pas si je post au bon endroit car c'est un mélange de Web avec le perl mais aussi un développement sur mac. Désolé si je n'ai pas posté au bon endroit.

Voila je vous explique j'ai un macbook pro, et j'utilise perl pour programmer. J'ai installer le module MIME::Lite, ça c'est bien passé car lorsque je fait la commande perl -e 'use MIME::Lite' il me rend la main sans soucis. Par contre lorsque je veut envoyer des mail lors de l'exécution du script il donne ce message d'erreur. 

Can't locate Email/Date/Format.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /System/Library/Perl/5.8.8/darwin-thread-multi-2level /System/Library/Perl/5.8.8 /Library/Perl/5.8.8/darwin-thread-multi-2level /Library/Perl/5.8.8 /Library/Perl /Network/Library/Perl/5.8.8/darwin-thread-multi-2level /Network/Library/Perl/5.8.8 /Network/Library/Perl /System/Library/Perl/Extras/5.8.8/darwin-thread-multi-2level /System/Library/Perl/Extras/5.8.8 /Library/Perl/5.8.6 /Library/Perl/5.8.1 .) at /Library/Perl/5.8.8/MIME/Lite.pm line 1097.

une peu comme si le module n'est pas installé.

D'avance merci.


----------



## grumff (16 Juillet 2008)

Ce serait pas plutôt des dépendances du package ? La dernière fois j'ai passé 2H sur une machine Linux à rappatrier tous les packages nécessaires pour faire tourner un bugzilla...
T'as vérifié si les fichiers en question existaient et avaient les bons droits ?


----------



## pentaracing (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je pensé que lorsque l'on installé un module il met tout les fichiers dont on a besoin aussi. Comment puis je faire pour installer les dépendances ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## grumff (17 Juillet 2008)

Euuuh, je suis pas sûr qu'il mette tout ce dont tu as besoin. Dès que tu as un problème avec un fichier, cherche sur le net, tu trouveras d'où il vient... J'ai pas vraiment de meilleur solution à te proposer. D'autant que je suis pas un spécialiste du perl.


----------



## pentaracing (19 Juillet 2008)

Ok merci en tout cas pour toutes les informations, je vais regarder où trouver les fichiers dont j'ai besoin. Merci beaucoup.


----------

